# CPU Luefter oben oder unten



## Homebase (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

moechte mich gleich entschuldigen schreibe von meinen iPod deshalb die kurze fragen.

Habe ein Chiftek gegarter und ein kuehler scythe orochi.
Nun moechte ich den CPU Luefter anbringen jetz weiss ich nicht wo hin.
Oben oder unten. 
Oben ist das Netzteil unten waere die Grafikkarte.
Kann nur oben oder unten feste legen.
Habe kein anderen Platz.
Zusaetzlich wuerde ich gerne wissen welche Richtung der Luefter blasen soll.
Meine Vermutung hin zum Netzteil.
Hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen, auf Dauer mit dem iPod zu surfen und schreiben ist nicht mein Ding.
Mein pc sieht im Moment zerfleddert aus.
Freu mich schon auf Eure Antworten

Gruß
Homebase


----------



## Nip (8. Januar 2011)

Oben wäre die bessere Wahl.
Der entstehende Luftzug kühlt die umliegenden Komponenten.


----------



## naxus (8. Januar 2011)

kommt drauf an wie dein netzteil arbeitet?
zieht es die luft aus dem case (wie bei den meisten)
würde ich in die entgegengesetzte richtung empfehlen also in richtung von graka...
die beste lösung wäre aber immernoch wenn es zur zeite bläßt ;D


----------



## Homebase (8. Januar 2011)

Danke fuer die Antworten,

Werde den CPU Luefter erstmal nach oben montieren.
Wenn ich den PC zusammen gebaut habe versuche ich mal ein Bild rein zustellen.
Da werden auch die Luftstroeme bzw. Richtungen mit angezeigt.


----------



## br1zz (8. Januar 2011)

ich stimme naxus zu.
zum netzteil hin finde ich eigtl eher suboptimal, da du so warme luft ins netzteil bläst, was dem nt eigentlich nicht gut tut. zum pcb der graka hin wäre besser da diese locker mit hohen temps klarkommt, und der luftstrom die liegende erwärmte luft des pcbs wegbläst.


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Januar 2011)

ein ATX zertifiziertes netzteil muss eine bestimmte fördermenge erreichen, um als entlüftung für einen pc zu reichen. die meisten der fertigpcs im lowend bereich werden ausschlieslich über das NT entlüftet.
lass den lüfter nach oben blasen, ins netzteil. so wird zum einen die warem abluft gleich aus dem system geblasen, zum andern behindern sich die lüfter nciht gegenseitg und dernatürlcihe konvexion wird genutzt.


----------



## Old-Man (15. Januar 2011)

> Nun moechte ich den CPU Luefter anbringen jetz weiss ich nicht wo hin.
> Oben oder unten.
> Oben ist das Netzteil unten waere die Grafikkarte.
> Kann nur oben oder unten feste legen.
> ...



Keinesfalls zur Graka, denn zwischen CPU und Graka sitzt die NB. Die NB würde dann mit der Warmluft der CPU beaufschlagt, so bei mir der Fall!
Muss mir eh ein neues Case bestellen, dann wird es geändert, bis dahin wird die NB über einen 60mm Lüfter angeblasen.
Im neuen Case wird das NT unten sitzen und oben ist ein 230mm großer Lüfter.


----------

